# It's official! Aura Blue Shrimp



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

It has been finalized that the English name is now official. The name Aura blue is the name of this shrimp.

















Its origination into the current market is from Fu Shrimp, a major shrimp farm in China.

This shrimp is an entirely new species not an origination of Cherry shrimp / Fire red related shrimp.
It is one of few blue shrimps that does not turn into another pigment when the environment is changed which appears in another variation of blue shrimps i.e. Blueberry, fire blue, e.t.c.
The Chinese name I have not yet received word on whether it is accepted (although I do think it's very appropriate =P) and Fu shrimp (Fu Shrimp - Fu Shrimps Frontpage) will update their website soon with the new name and it is a great honor for me to be given the privilege to name this shrimp.

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/sho...-official!-Aura-Blue-Shrimp?p=61317#post61317


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats on the name .Will you be bring any in in future. Do you know ph temp etc about them. Pat


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome grats, its a good name.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

i have these and I have been breeding them. very easy to keep. will give more information in a bit. Going to snap some official pics =P


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

pictures added


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats amazing! Congrats!

I would love to learn more about this type of shrimp!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## irietek (Jan 11, 2011)

Very beautiful. Congrats!

I would love to see a video of these in action


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

irietek said:


> Very beautiful. Congrats!
> 
> I would love to see a video of these in action


not a problem, will do that tonight


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Grats Frank!! Would love to get more info. You say they're very easy to keep...are they easy to breed? I'd love to get some, especially since they have such a cool name. Aura Blue Shrimp...nice!


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Very nice and congratz


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Congratulations! I do love the name Aura Blue  Really nice color on them too..  Would love to know more about their parameters/compatability etc.


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

ShrimpieLove said:


> Congratulations! I do love the name Aura Blue  Really nice color on them too..  Would love to know more about their parameters/compatability etc.


They're really beautiful I would like to know abt.the water parameters compatibility temp.etc


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

These shrimps are fairly hardy and can survive in any crystal or cherry water params.

Here is a few photos:


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Those are some awesome pics!


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

drooools  so gorgeous!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Thankyou Thankyou =P for the kind comments 



I shall be starting some new threads to explain grading system and color judgement of some shrimps and what adds value to shrimps soon.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

Congrats Frank - are the babies colourless or do they display the blue colouration when born.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Great. They are lovely!
You did a good job Frank.

It's funny that they have green eggs 

Do they interbreed with any other species?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Lovely shrimps Frank! I just LOVE blue shrimps! 
I thought I saw a post on them being offered for sale, but now I can't find it....where'd it go?  

I wanted to get some, you said they were $25 each if Im not mistaking. Can we buy them now, what's the delivery on them? tks

Sorry if its in the wrong section, but I cannot find the sales thread on them!


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Lovely shrimps Frank! I just LOVE blue shrimps!
> I thought I saw a post on them being offered for sale, but now I can't find it....where'd it go?
> 
> I wanted to get some, you said they were $25 each if Im not mistaking. Can we buy them now, what's the delivery on them? tks
> ...


sorry anna, I have distributors now for GTA area so you will start seeing alot of shrimps in toronto area so easier to access =P


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Colony building up slowly but steadily.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

nice color Frank. Are these slow breeders? I noticed my blue ones are very slow and don't have big clutches like other shrimps. Are they on bare bottom tanks?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Nope, they are very fast breeders, but I'm focusing on quality so I'm using a different method of breeding. Half is substrate half is bare.


----------

